# Lima a calzón quitado



## Canelita

Juan, felicitaciones por este thread y por el énfasis que has puesto en capturar el lado humano de nuestra gran urbe llamada Lima. Personalmente mi imagen favorita es la de la iglesia de San Francisco, obviamente por el acto que se presencia, pero también porque me remonta a épocas pasadas, cuando caminaba por esas calles tan a menudo, tan cerca a casa. Gracias.


----------



## Juan1912

fumakaka


----------



## dlHC84

Juan1912 said:


>


Buena foto, me hubiera encantado casarme en la San Pedro pero dadas las últimas circunstancias de mi vida creo que será imposible. ¡Qué pena! (...) por parte de los jesuitas, claro. :ñ


----------



## GatoNegro

Lo que hace Lima: su gente, cada vez con mayor diversidad. Esas estampas callejeras son lo que más me gustan de Lima. Realmente, me has provocado una tremenda nostalgia. Hace tiempo que no disfruto un verano limeño. Con ese cielo y ese clima, me dan ganas de subirme al próximo avión, pero ya.

Gracias.


----------



## skyperu34

La escena urbana limeña es muy interesante y ostenta movimiento en cada foto... Buen thread!


----------



## Chanchamayo

BRAVisimo ptm me encantan las fotos se ven mas al natural, osea no es esa tipica sesion de fotos en q el modelo se pone como el fotografo kiera sino, es como es, ser como es y se ve mas bella aun con esa gente tan linda disfrutando de la ciudad en donde vive, a eso lo llamaria :" LIMA AL NATURAL"


----------



## Seth

¡Rayos! 

Que buen thread, creo haber captado la idea.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Que buenas fotos, que buen thread, muy original.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Yo tomo este carro para regresar a mi jaux cuando voy al Centro de Lima, le dicen La 13 o Sta Cruz. Juan1912 xévere thread!! 

PD: Si esta editado :colgate:


----------



## Juan1912

Inkandrew9 said:


> Pacolam xévere thread!!


Pacolam? De Pacolam ! :lol:


----------



## Inkandrew9

sep sorry .. es que siempre me equivoco con uds 2 ... jejeje plop .. disculpa Juan!!


----------



## sebvill

Juan que excelente thread, uno de los mejores que he visto. Siempre tenia la idea de tomar fotos a la gente pero como que me daba un toq de roche. 

Felicitaciones y gracias por mostrarlas.


----------



## dlHC84

Inkandrew9 said:


> sep sorry .. es que siempre me equivoco con uds 2 ... jejeje plop .. disculpa Juan!!


:lol:, No eres el único.


----------



## *ClauDia*

Cheveres fotos de Lima cotidiana, fresca y espontánea. Gracias por las fotos Juan de Pacolam :lol:.


----------



## Inkandrew9

*ClauDia* said:


> Gracias por las fotos Juan de Pacolam :lol:.


A yaaa asi es la vaina . :bash: . Fuente Ovejuna ..todos contra uno ... jajaja. :lol:

Verdad me gusta bastante la Iglesia de Sn Pedro.


----------



## Lia_01

Están buenazas tus fotos, me encantan las fotos que tienen vida, con gente en movimiento.... Yo a veces he tenido problemas con la gente cuando quiero tomarles una foto me dicen NO ME RETRATEhno:, o se tapan la cara, por eso opté fotografiar perritos, gatitos, flores, y personas que se encuentran un poco distraídas, como el caso de las parejitas calentonas:lol:


----------



## Exrexnotex

Lima a ojo de ave , sin poses ni retocados , chevre el thread ! capta muchos angulos de esta tan linda ciudad kay:


----------



## roberto_vp

A mi tambien me da un poco de roche tomarle a la gente, sobre todo porque te ponen unas caras...
Me encanta este thread!!


----------



## Claudia4681

buenas fotos.....yo andaria con miedo tomando fotos por la calle.... las unicas q tome en Perù fueron con mi familia y amistades...


----------



## rafo18

Muy bueno kay:


----------



## Lucuma

Tenía que ser Juan1912 :yes: como siempre EXCELENTES tus threads!!! me gustaron todas tus fotos!!!



sebvill said:


> Juan que excelente thread, uno de los mejores que he visto. *Siempre tenia la idea de tomar fotos a la gente* pero como que me daba un toq de roche.
> 
> Felicitaciones y gracias por mostrarlas.


:doh:las tengo tomadas hace más de un año y hasta ahora no las he puestohno: se llamará Lima..... ....... ........:|:nuts:


----------



## nekun20

Muy buen hilo Juan... te felicito


----------



## Imanol

Muy buen thread Juan, se nota que tienes un buen ojo.


----------



## Limeñito

No es que no me gusten las fotos "preparadas", pero aquí estas llaman mucho la atención porque nos muestran la espontánea cotidianidad de nuestra ciudad.
Muy buen thread.


----------



## Limeñito

Juan1912 said:


>


La primera me hizo recordar a uno de los hare krishna que pulula por mi barrio.

Pobre niño; no le dieron a escoger a sus padres.


----------



## sebvill

Lucuma said:


> Tenía que ser Juan1912 :yes: como siempre EXCELENTES tus threads!!! me gustaron todas tus fotos!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :doh:las tengo tomadas hace más de un año y hasta ahora no las he puestohno: se llamará Lima..... ....... ........:|:nuts:


Lo esperaré.


----------



## Lucuma

ya vieneeeeeee :lol:

pero son.... pintorescas, huachafas, hay de todo un poco

Me gustan los colores de esta foto









y el relajo que trasmite esta otra










pero la más llamativa es la del niño, me molesta la actitud pero no deja de decir muchas cosas la foto, como siempre Juan1912 magistral para captar el momento exacto


----------



## OMAR24

excelentes fotos


----------



## valmonth

Juan1912 said:


>


PLASHITA


BUENAZO EL TEMA. Nada aburrido!!!


----------



## Sound.

Excelentes tomas!, me gustan los buenos encuadres y lo que transmiten. Felicidades.


----------



## Lia_01

*Ohhno:esta foto podría llamarse A CALZONCILLO QUITAO, tas tas al niñito.**Muy buenas tus tomas.*


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Si hay que poner una foto que me haya gustado mas que las demàs... pues es esta! Me trae bellísimos recuerdos!

Este es el thread que nunca debe faltar en un foro como este... *urbanidad*!!!! es fundamental y no hay nada mas urbano que el sentir del cotidiano vivir del Limeño!

Cada foto està impregnada de diversas situaciones que nos traen ideas y que nos relacionan. Cada foto es algo nuestro, porque todos tenemos algo que nos hace parte de eso que es Lima... sea un niño haciendo pis en la calle y otro tomando un bus.... 

Excelente thread porque tiene sentimiento y es basicamente a "calzón quitado"


----------



## PaiMei74

Felicitaciones por las fotos, el thread está de lujo!


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

El thread está bravazo. Las fotos están mostras todas. No podría decir cuál me gustó más...



Juan1912 said:


>


Esa foto la tomaste esa vez que estábamos con Clau en "La Casita"? Sí, verdad?


----------



## Juan1912

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Esa foto la tomaste esa vez que estábamos con Clau en "La Casita"? Sí, verdad?


Así es :cheers:


----------



## Trickmetwice17

buenas fotos de la segunda tanda juan :banana: me gusto la de la playa  y ademasd veo ke te topaste con los de fumakaka :banana: la ultima foto de esa tanda tbn es buena :banana:


----------



## Juan1912




----------



## Trickmetwice17

buena nueva tanda juan :banana:

la 3ra me partio de la risa XD

la 4ta esta bien interesante

la 6ta me gusta mucho no por el panorama sino por otras cosas XD ....... :drool:

la 7ma se dodne la tomaste XD aun me acuerdo de lo mal ke tocaba ese payaso :lol:

la 9na esta tbn super interesante 

la 11va es un buenisima:banana: ke bien se ve el rimac ahi


----------



## sebvill

No pares que están buenísimas.


----------



## LimaLondon

De verdad que si.
Que sigan viniendo las fotos - No puedo esperar estar en mi ciudad denuevo - cada vez luce mejor y mejor.
Cada a~o que pasa, a Lima la veo cada vez mas y mas elegante.


----------



## *ClauDia*

bakn ameoo te ha quedado bien bonito tu thread :cheers: la ultima entrega me ha gustado bastante.


----------



## dlHC84

Me encantó la última tanda.JuanCarlitos, excelente ojo.


----------



## roberto_vp

Excelentes fotos Juan... nada mejor que ver Lima asi como es, sobre todo su gente tan diferente.


----------



## Ekeko

Gracias por tus fotos, de hecho dan ganas de tomarse el primer avion y caminar por esos sitios.


----------



## Limeñito

La del paradero prohibido merece un "plop".


----------



## Canelita

Buenísima la última entrega...lindos los caballos; me palteé con la foto de la gringuita (pensé que se estaba fumando algo, jaja); la señora con sus cestas de pan, tierna; pregunta: en la del matrimonio...¿es una estatua viviente la de la izquierda??? ¿Por qué estaría ahí???; mi favorita fue la penúltima, esa chica es bien linda y su traje también. 

Gracias por las fotos...


----------



## Tiger_Army

ESTO ES LIMA!!!!!!! Muy bonito hilo. Felicitaciones.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Ahhh... Mostro! Ojalá y tengas más fotos. Muy buen thread!


----------



## Tyrone

E*S*P*E*C*T*A*C*U*L*A*R*!*!*!, más que capturar imágenes has capturado el tiempo en cada foto ...


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Juan1912 said:


>



:rofl:


Yo quiero ese polo.


----------



## roberto_vp

JAJAJAJAJAJAJA!


----------



## Limeñito

Esto se pone cada vez más bueno.


----------



## Limeñito

Juan1912 said:


>


Pese a todo, no pierde la sonrisa.


----------



## Limeñito

Juan1912 said:


>


Pese a todo, no pierde la sonrisa.


----------



## Exrexnotex

Excelente ! Siguile quitando el calzon a Lima , sigue !


----------



## Limeñito

Exrexnotex said:


> Excelente ! Siguile quitando el calzon a Lima , sigue !


¡Mañoso!


----------



## Limeñito

Juan1912 said:


>


Parece una indigente "fashion".


----------



## A380_luis

esta está buenísima, debería llamarse "me `hago el 2´ en las reglas de tránsito" bue... tiene su "encanto" :lol:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Exrexnotex said:


> Excelente ! Siguile quitando el calzon a Lima , sigue !


:lol:

Mas bien se lo esta bajando lentamennnnnnte :nuts: 

Bakanes la fotos Juan, Juan, Juan ... tengo que memorizarlo jajaja :lol: Salu2!!


----------



## roberto_vp

La foto de la combi es tan... Lima!


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Ni los novios miraflorinos se te escaparon!!!!!!!! bravazas las fotos... solo tengo la esperanza de que sigas poniendo mas fotos...


----------



## *ClauDia*

la ultima parte muy buena igual, tal vez sea prematuro oero este thread entrará en la competencia de mejor thread del año... yo creo (la pateria jajaja:lol


----------



## Juan1912

Vane de Rosas said:


> Solo tengo la esperanza de que sigas poniendo mas fotos...


ok, un toque


----------



## Juan1912

El novio de trick


----------



## AQPCITY

Que Bravaso el Thread,,, Felicitaciones Juan1912 por mostrarnos toda esa vibra urbana de Lima,, asi a lo que venga,,


----------



## roberto_vp

QUE BUEN PERO BUEN THREAD!

Me gustaron:
La primera foto, el contraste de limeños de antes y de hoy.
La de la confraternidad 
La Inca Kola :cheers:

PD: Que explicito ese diario.. alguien no les dijo que las fotos de los muertos no se muestran asi nomas.. ayy Lima chicha


----------



## A380_luis

bravazo el thread, realmente, deberían ponerlo en el foro internacional. Ese diario "el chino" todavía viene con su poster "Las debutanes" :lol:, no sé que esperan sacarlo de circulacion.


----------



## sebvill

Ta que Lima se ve bien Tolaca. Hay que enseñarla en el foro internacional también.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Lo ùltimo que veo antes de partir.... gracias por las fotos Juan... 

Regreso lunes a mis tareas moderadoras...


----------



## Andres_RoCa

Lo más llamativo para mí de esta foto es que inclusive hay un policía viéndolo, sin hacer nada:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Mostro! Sticky


----------



## Tyrone

Este thread debería ponerse en el foro internacional, está muy bueno, y sirve además para recordarnos que una ciudad no es un conjunto de edificaciones sino un conjunto de personas ....


----------



## carlos07

Buenas fotos Juan 1912, felicitaciones. La que mas me gustó? varias mas la del niño orinando en la calle está buenaza, deves haber esperado harto tiempo hasta que le dieran ganas de hacerse la pichi :lol: Es un angelito por eso se le perdona todo. Gracias por mostrarnos nuestra querida ciudad.


----------



## Juan1912

carlos07 said:


> Deves haber esperado harto tiempo hasta que le dieran ganas de hacerse la pichi :lol:


jajajaja, hay que ser bien enfermos para estar pendientes de ver orinar a un niño. Yo simplemente salí del Cordano, me topé con esa imagen digna de 'neolimeñismo' y le tomé la foto.


----------



## dlHC84

Jajajajajaj Te juro que me estoy cagando de risa.


----------



## Limeñito

Esto s epone cada vez mejor!!! Bastante "nice" (frescas, espontáneas) las del malecón y alrededores.

¿Las debutantes????? Quisiera saber de qué universidad egresaron los que trabajan en dicho remedo de periódico.


----------



## Limeñito

Juan1912 said:


>


Excelente.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Buenaza esta actualización, me gusta bastante la foto del Mercado Central, la de la Inka Cola , la del Campo de Marte, los botes en la playa. Salu2 Juan ... juan juan juan!!! :colgate:


----------



## *ClauDia*

^^:lol: mfff juan juan juan jajajaja





xD broma :lol:


----------



## Inkandrew9

*ClauDia* said:


> ^^:lol: mfff juan juan juan jajajaja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xD broma :lol:


Por Dios!!! XD a la N :nuts: :lol:

Fotos: La del parque .. tooodo verde y la 3ra (la de la iglesia) tambien me gustan.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Repito.... no nos dejes con la miel en los labios... Hay mas fotos???????????

Que tal si te entusiasmas y llevas este thread a ser el mejor tema urbano de este foro!!!!

Original por donde se mire!


----------



## mangolight

sebvill said:


> Lima tiene que ser una vedette internacional! al foro latino!
> 
> Juan saca un libro para dejar callado a Mario Testino. jaja



Despues de ver este hilo , me paso lo mismo por la cabeza!!, si nos juntamos hacemos un libro mas chevere que el q edito testino!!

Felicitaciones Juan!


----------



## mangolight

a otra cosa, veo q te gusta cascadas!!, yo iba mucho por ahi en mi adolescencia


----------



## Juan1912

mangolight said:


> a otra cosa, veo q te gusta cascadas!!, yo iba mucho por ahi en mi adolescencia


(qué me habrá querido decir...:lol

No, simplemente creo que esa es la mejor zona de la costa verde por donde se puede tomar fotos a personas. La verdad es que no me gusta ir a las playas ni a tomar sol ni nada de eso. Saludos :cheers:


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Juan1912 said:


> (qué me habrá querido decir...:lol
> 
> No, simplemente creo que esa es la mejor zona de la costa verde por donde se puede tomar fotos a personas. La verdad es que no me gusta ir a las playas ni a tomar sol ni nada de eso. Saludos :cheers:


Es que casi nadie sabe que los vampiros si pueden andar bajo la luz solar.

Aún no contestas mi pregunta de mas fotos!!


----------



## mangolight

Juan1912 said:


> (qué me habrá querido decir...:lol
> 
> No, simplemente creo que esa es la mejor zona de la costa verde por donde se puede tomar fotos a personas. La verdad es que no me gusta ir a las playas ni a tomar sol ni nada de eso. Saludos :cheers:


jajajaj dice el dicho q es de gays, pero .... lo q pasa es q ibamos a Rendondo antes, despues la piedras no botaron a estrellitas, por ultimo cascadas, y yo en lo particular nunca vi ningun gay.  no te quise decir nada por siacaso, jajajaja, pero pr tu color bronze q siempre tienes en las fotos, se nota q te gusta la playa XD


----------



## Juan1912




----------



## roberto_vp

:banana:
este thread se te pega y nunca despega (8)

Para variar, excelentes fotos!


----------



## dlHC84

JuanCarlitos, sigue calateando a Lima, por favor.


----------



## Juan1912




----------



## *ClauDia*

Ajá q bonito todo.


----------



## roberto_vp

Aaaaaaay ese Tico :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lucuma

de hecho este es el thread del 2008! kay:

 se nota que Juan1912 las toma en el momento preciso:lol:


----------



## Exrexnotex

Aja , siguen las fotos ! Bacanes !

:lol: ... que tanto podra ver con " la yesenia " tapando el vidreo trasero 









Esta esta medio rara ... a little creepy :lol:









Estos estan que se aplican - mutuamente - una llave china 









Que vengan mas fotos !


----------



## BlackStripes

jejeje al gatito del Salon de Belleza!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Me recontra encantan!!! sobre todo la cuarta.


----------



## Tyrone

Pucha, rompiéndome la cabeza para ver en que parte de Lima es esta foto, y no reparo que es el campus de la PUCP ... las inmediaciones del tontódromo ...:lol:, se ve un cachito del CAPU ...

Buena tanda de fotos ...


----------



## Limeñito

Qué fotos para más delirantes.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Me pregunto si en algun otro pais del mundo hay kioskos de periòdico tan coloridos como aca (en cuanto al kiosko en si y a los periòdicos). Salu2 y estan bakanes tus fotos.


----------



## Limeñito

Tú sabes la respuesta, chiquillo.


----------



## dlHC84

Buenas fotos, la última y la del sereno con el vagabundo me parecieron las más chéveres.


----------



## Trickmetwice17

buena tanda juan  no pierde la claidad  el del sereno y el vagabunod slaio buenaza XD parece casi como si hubieran posado =P luego la de la mama y su cochesito tbn esta recontra buena :banana: la penultima noc si me da risa o pena  y la ultima si esta medio que Whoaahh xD bueno mas para nuestro gremio xD jajajaj broma :lol:


----------



## papiriqui

excelentes fotos ..la del "sanguchon" es bastante original.. invita al apetito..
me da risa esa del residencial san felipe,, en q un pata le esta haciendo una serenata al otro ..mmmmm.. (valor??)


----------



## roberto_vp

Más fotos!!

Le tomaste a los malabaristas que siempre están en la esquina de Prescott y Salaverry (llegando a mi universidad), estan ahí desde siempre creo jajajaja
La del serenazgo y el vagabundo está demasiado buena.
La del coche mustra lo "amigables" que pueden ser nuestra calles con el peatón,
La penúltima foto... hno:


----------



## yvan789

esa photos muy buenas como extraño peru"
siempre las personas estan senatdas conversando,buscando trabajo, jugando pero estan simpre afuera eso es lo k le da un gusto al peru...y k ricas hamburguesas k no se comparan con el mac donalds o otras yak tienen lo suyo...y lo del vagabundo si k ma mucha pena k lo boten ojala el peru cambien y esa persona algun pase bien cambiado cerca del serenazgo y le de su propina al sereno ja ja...algun dia cambiara el peru y eso ahora esta empezando"


----------



## CessTenn

JaJaJaJaJa
Buenisimas todas! Son recientes?


----------



## Chocaviento

Simplemente decir que son excelentes las fotos


----------



## Lucuma

como siempre buenas fotos:cheers:


----------



## Canelita

Qué interesantes las últimas fotos, Juan. Con la del correo recién me doy cuenta cuán descuidado está ese edificio tan bello. Lo tratan como un establecimiento comercial más, repleto de vendedores y hasta peligrosa resultaría la evacuación en caso de emergencia.

La de los sandwiches me abrió el apetito...me admiró la amabilidad del sereno, otro ya estuviera maltratando al pobre señor...y vaya manera de "regar" ese árbol, ¿no??? :lol:

¡Saludos y una vez más felicitaciones, Juan!!! :cheers2:


----------



## W!CKED

:lol: Que buenas fotos nos traes.

Que mania de hacer orinar a los chibolitos en las calles, bueno los viejonazos tambien lo hacen.


----------



## Exrexnotex

Dos tandas nuevas , estupendas !! Otro nino orinando ? :lol:.


----------



## Limeñito

Bueno, lamentablemente es parte del paisaje urbano; recuerdo cuando a diario pasaba por el cruce de Salaverry y Sánchez Carrión (o Pershing, como algunos insisten en seguir diciendo), y veía varias mujeres que manadaban a sus hijitos que vendan caramelos (para el tinte sí tenían); y cuando descansaban (en la berma central) las envolturas, platos descartablers, huesos y demás quedaban ahí y nadie hacía nada. En fin; esto es algo de terror.

La de los malabaristas? Nunca había visto uno encima de otro; cada vez más osados se nos ponen.
La del sanguchón me hizo salivar.
La última es bastante "moderna" (además el ángulo es muy engañoso).
Tierna la imagen de la mamás y la bebita en el coche.
Y la del vagabundo se lleva las palmas.

Tus fotos están cada vez mejores. Saludos.


----------



## darkangel87

que puedo decir... el otro dia iba caminando por la Puerta de Toledo aki en Madrid, y adivinen que vi???? pues la misma imagen..... una madre haciendo orinar a su hijo al lado de un arbol en un parque..... que despues no digan que los peruanos somos incivilizados!!!!


----------



## Exrexnotex

^^ con la cantidad de Peruanos en Madrid , como sabes que no eran tus compatriotas ?


----------



## CessTenn

Jaja
Yo tambien he visto eso en Virginia, y no eran peruanos, ni hispanos por ultimo! Y encima fue en buena zona...


----------



## darkangel87

Exrexnotex said:


> ^^ con la cantidad de Peruanos en Madrid , como sabes que no eran tus compatriotas ?


por el mismo motivo que ha mencionado CessTenn, no eran latinos y era una de las zonas mas tradicionales de Madrid...


----------



## Limeñito

Bueno, el madrileño también es latino, ¿verdad?
Juan, esperamos más de tus fotos, tan poco convencionales.
Saludos.


----------



## Chocaviento

Mas fotos  son muy bonitas e interesantes


----------



## Anlysixth

Limeñito said:


> Bueno, el madrileño también es latino, ¿verdad?
> Juan, esperamos más de tus fotos, tan poco convencionales.
> Saludos.


Exacto, además la gente del mediterráneo no es TAN "civilizada"!!!! además recuerden que muchas de las deficiencias culturales y "malas costumbres" nos la dejaron nuestros ancestros hispanos!!!


----------



## darkangel87

Anlysixth said:


> Exacto, además la gente del mediterráneo no es TAN "civilizada"!!!! además recuerden que muchas de las deficiencias culturales y "malas costumbres" nos la dejaron nuestros ancestros hispanos!!!


es verdad... por eso mismo dije: que despues no vengan a decir que somos incivilizados....


----------



## Juan1912




----------



## yvan789

k lindas las photos como estraño peru" no hay nada mejor k peru sinceramente!
a ahi encontre uno de los grafittis k deven poner en el tema de "garabatos murales"
y k linda gente siempre de todo tipo"toda raza"toda clase etc,pero ese es nuestro perù y con orgullo" y ojala k mejore mas k ahora sea mas bello de los k es!


----------



## monika83

hola soy nueva en este foro , me aprece super, porfavor si alguien tiene imagenes y o planos de el parque de la amistad, el parque de la exposicion o de la reserva, porfavor subanlos o diganme donde encontrarlos,e s urgente para un trabajo de la universidad. gracais MOnika


----------



## W!CKED

Me antojé de ese pionono :drool:

Que bien Juan1912, tus fotos están bacanes.


----------



## roberto_vp

A mí también me ha dejado con hambre esa foto :lol:

Muy interesantes la bicicleta yendo en contra y el señor junto al graffiti de la penúltima foto.


----------



## Limeñito

Panamericana Highway? Por Dios! Una vez vi un micro en el que decía "Manco Cápac Square".
La del joven y la niñita me parece tierna; no debería (menos en este siglo) pero aun me llama la atención ver a hombres cargando niñitos. Amor paternal.
Buanas la de los huevitos de codorniz y la del mirador en Larcomar.
Saludos.


----------



## jose18sb

Excelentes fotos de Miraflores, ahí sale la iglesia del Parque Kennedy que me gusta bastante.....


----------



## Trickmetwice17

Wau buenaza tanda juan :banana: me gusto mucho la penultima =P aunk sabes me sigo preguntando la gente no te dice nada porke le tomes fotos? XD


----------



## Limeñito

Más bien parece que posan y muestran su mejor sonrisa.


----------



## Juan1912

Trickmetwice17 said:


> Wau buenaza tanda juan :banana: me gusto mucho la penultima =P aunk sabes me sigo preguntando la gente no te dice nada porke le tomes fotos? XD


Nunca me han dicho nada porque trato de tomar fotos cuando no me ven


----------



## Inkandrew9

Y yo que pensé que ya no había mas actualizaciones ... menos mal que regresé a ver tus fantasticas fotos. Salu2 Juan :colgate:


----------



## papiriqui

la del mirador de larcomar ..es demasiado buena


----------



## Exrexnotex

Ahh, buenas las fotos ! la ultima foto me gusto bastante, lo que mas me gusto fue el background.


----------



## Chocaviento

papiriqui said:


> la del mirador de larcomar ..es demasiado buena


Asi es


----------



## italianox

No se si alguien prodria poner una foto actual del MUSEO DE LA NACIÓN en donde se vean los cambios hechos para la cumbre y donde se aprecie su nuevo sistema de iluminacion(de noche). seria un interesante aporte para el foro


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Me gusto la toma del omnibus.


----------



## Chocaviento

Linda muy linda nuestra ciudad de los reyes!


----------



## PieroMG

Buen thread.


----------



## ZoilaL

Excelente Thread


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Alucinante thread...


----------



## Juan1912




----------



## *ClauDia*

Ahh chevere a mi me gusta cuando los hombres juegan volley sacan unos balazos jajaja. El mundial del 2006 estuvo chevere lo pasaron x américa . 
Tremenda la congestión en la vía expresa!!!.


----------



## Limeñito

Juan, no es que desmerezca tus anteriores fotos, pero están cada vez mejores; o sea siempre sabes estar en el lugar y momento indicado cuando de pronto ¡clic!


----------



## Chocaviento

Muy interesantes las fotos!  gracias por compartirlas


----------



## roberto_vp

En esas esquinas (están a media cuadra de distancia entre sí) tomo micro para regresar a mi casa de la universidad!! Te has pasado cerquísima a donde paso mucho tiempo del día 

Buenas fotos!


----------



## Trickmetwice17

Buena tanda Juan la de las palomitas esta linda :3 y la del viejito en silla de ruedas esta interesnate en especial como constrata todo con el cartel del costado con esas letras rojas :lol: la foto de la camara del comercio tbn me gusto pero por otras razones XD la del viejito viendo el trafico tbn esta interesnate :banana:


----------



## *ClauDia*

Limeñito said:


> Juan, no es que desmerezca tus anteriores fotos, pero están cada vez mejores; o sea siempre sabes estar en el lugar y momento indicado cuando de pronto ¡clic!


Otro que hizo click! :lol:


----------



## Exrexnotex

Buenas las fotos ! 

En esa foto donde sale el viejito  mirando el caos vehicular ( mi favorita btw ) , el flujo peatonal que se ve a la izquierda de la foto , es lo normal ? o habia algo en "especial" ?


----------



## dlHC84

Trickmetwice17 said:


> :lol: la foto de la camara del comercio tbn me gusto pero por otras razones XD


:lol: Lucho, la cagada!
Una de las mejores tandas junto con la 1ra. Buenas fotos Juan1912BddlH


----------



## Limeñito

Trickmetwice17 said:


> la foto de la camara del comercio tbn me gusto pero por otras razones XD


Ya, ahora miras hacia la cámara y dices "clic".


----------



## Juan1912




----------



## Limeñito

Buena tanda, no entiendo qué hacen los tortolitos esos en la antepenúltima foto.
El amorSH, el amorSH.


----------



## roberto_vp

DIOS! LA antepenúltima foto.


----------



## Inkandrew9

roberto_vp said:


> *DIOS*! LA antepenúltima foto.


Eso mismo: X Dios!!!! hno: ... no puede ser cierto ... algunos reaccionan salvajemente al sentir un sutil cambio en las feromonas ......... esta pareja si que es muy espontanea .... x no decir exhibicionista. :nuts:

En fin ... me gusta las fotos de esta actualizanción.Salu2 Juan


----------



## *ClauDia*

Dios... jajaja a plena vista de todo el mundo.

Buenas fotos Juan.


----------



## A380_luis

Es la adolescencia...


----------



## Limeñito

No se pueden contener!!!!
No es por nada, pero esas cosas se ven a diario y en todo sitio: en una berma central, en un poste; agarrados de la baranda del micro (o como se llame), etc. Chiquillos romanticones e imaginativos.


----------



## Chocaviento

Es el amor  :lol:


----------



## papiriqui

Limeñito said:


> No se pueden contener!!!!
> No es por nada, pero esas cosas se ven a diario y en todo sitio: en una berma central, en un poste; agarrados de la baranda del micro (o como se llame), etc. Chiquillos romanticones e imaginativos.


en el campo marte, en el parque del amor,en la esquina de la richi ( benavides-panamericana), en la costa verde, en mi parque....etc
pero en defensa de los "tortolos' ,,, creo q el , le esta aplicando una llave "shiatzu"...estan jugando al "vale todo":banana:


----------



## dmt_arequipa

excelentes fotos !!


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Esta foto me agrado bastante Juan...muy buen thread estas haciendo....


----------



## dlHC84

máááás!

Qué buen hilo! 
epper: :carrot: :banana:​


----------



## Chocaviento

Captas el vivir de cada dia


----------



## Limeñito

Es el papá y sus hijitas?
O el profesor y sus alumnas?


----------



## Juan1912




----------



## sebvill

La última foto es en el Presbítero Maestro no??


----------



## nicolaselguera77

sebvill said:


> La última foto es en el Presbítero Maestro no??


Si, es la Cripta de los Heroes del Cementerio Presbitero Matías Maestro.....y el que esta en primer plano es el museologo (no sabía que existia esta profesion....) Luis Repetto


----------



## Chocaviento

Mientras veo las fotos me transporto al mismo lugar increible


----------



## roberto_vp

En especial me llama mucho la atención la última foto. Todas están muy buenas e interesantes!


----------



## Limeñito

Yo también quisiera estar patas arriba durmiendo en pleno acantilado.


----------



## Chocaviento

Los acantilados de la ciudad de los reyes son MAGICOS....


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Juan1912 said:


>


:badnews:


----------



## dlHC84

^^ Eso es un lujo en comparación de las combis.


----------



## Limeñito

Por qué te suicidas al ver esa foto? Te parece fatal?????
Es la cotidianidad de algunos seres (tres horas diarias) entre los cuales me incluyo.


----------



## papiriqui

q raro q nadie haya volteado,, cuando tomaste la foto en la combi..


----------



## Chris_ALOR

la toma de los 2 ciclistas me gusto bastante.....^^


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Juan Carlos, tus fotos le dan un nuevo y mejor significado a la palabra cotidiano. Asì el cielo estè gris, hay en cada una de tus fotos, la suficiente luz que hace de nosotros mas Peruanos!

Gracias por tomarlas, por bajarlas a tu compu y por postearlas.


----------



## diegoXD

Si varias fotos que tomas no voltea la gente a verte estas bien escondido o eres una especia de alma que toma fotos para incascrapers?????


----------



## dlHC84

Juan Carlitos, puedo hacer una recopilación de tus fotos para ponerlas en el foro latino y en el español? (Lo haría después de mi último examen)


----------



## Juan1912

pacolam said:


> Juan Carlitos, puedo hacer una recopilación de tus fotos para ponerlas en el foro latino y en el español? (Lo haría después de mi último examen)


Claro que sì, hazlo no màs


----------



## Limeñito

La foto del micro lleno me ha hecho acordar que debo irme rápido al paradero para poder llegar a mi casa a una hora decente.
Bueno, es todo un caso esto de viajar apretujado.

"Ya no puedo ni viajar en micro a mi hogar, porque....."

Más fotos, _please_.


----------



## Floridano

Muy bonita su ciudad, espero conocerla en Febrero, despues de pasar por Tacna y Arequipa


----------



## Floridano

Alguien me puede decir donde queda ese lugar donde venden truchas a la parrilla, como voy por alla en febreo, ire a dar una probadita a las truchas.


----------



## Juan1912

pacolam said:


> Dónde es esto?
> Me gustó la 1ra foto.


Es barranco, mi estimado...estimadísimo :Ñ


----------



## Juan1912




----------



## democracia

hermosas fotos te pasastes !


----------



## dlHC84

Todas las fotos están buenísimas. La Colmena se ve recontra interesante en las últimas imágenes. Si supieras todo lo que se me ha cruzado por la cabeza al ver al Sr con su perro folkórico, ya en el MSN te lo comento.


----------



## sebvill

Este parece que va a ser el thread del año por segundo año consecutivo. Está buenísimo Juan. No solo es ir por ahí y tomarle a edificios, yo creo que tomarle a gente en espontaneidad es mucho más difícil... y más rochoso también. Supongo que tu cámara es inseperable de ti.


----------



## *ClauDia*

La ultima tanda es una de las que más me ha gustado a lo largo de todo el tiempo que llevas haciendo esto. No podría escoger la foto más espontánea xq es harto difícil pero espero tampoco qué llegue el momento de tener una xq creo q ahi para mi perdería el plus que tiene este tema.

:cheers:


----------



## ladp82

Las fotos estan espectaculres! Congrats!
Dime una cosa..ese cafe que sale que esta en la calle es en La colmena? Que paja! 
Me resulta bacan que hayas podido tomar fotos tan buenas a pesar de que las condiciones de luz y todo eso no son las mas favorables en esta epoca.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Barranco verdad? junto al parque municipal? diagonal al Ekeko????

La tinkaste con esa foto... alucinante...


----------



## roberto_vp

Excelentes fotos! De lo mejor en Incascrapers, sin duda.


----------



## darioperu

Sin palabras... felicitaciones por las fotos que tomas... bien!!!


----------



## papiriqui

vida en lima


----------



## W!CKED

Ese perrito tiene harto frío por lo visto.


----------



## Limeñito

Pero si está más abrigado que el dueño!!!
No me canso de ver esas imágenes; Lima luce tan natural, tan espontánea.


----------



## Juan1912

Vane de Rosas said:


> Barranco verdad? junto al parque municipal? diagonal al Ekeko????
> 
> La tinkaste con esa foto... alucinante...


Así es, es barranco, el lugar se llama Dédalo. saludos :cheers:


----------



## Victor23peru

Lima mi city unica en invierno se ve cool mas pics


----------



## Juan1912




----------



## forestoso

Juan1912 said:


>


solo le falta su letrerito : Hola, busco brichero
tiene hasta su quipe como nuestras mujeres andinas donde llevar la huahua, o sea que el que se apunta tiene que estar preparado para ir a Europa a fundar una familia "alternativa"


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

todo un pro, Juan. Buenas fotos


----------



## Juan1912




----------



## PaiMei74

Excelentes tus fotos, más que meras imagines, nos muestran la vida de nuestra ciudad.


----------



## dlHC84

Excelente!


----------



## Limeñito

Excelentes fotografías; me llama mucho la atención el dibujito de la segunda foto. Estoy desorientado; a eso se le llama "eclecticismo" (?)
La imagen de la playa: qué bueno contar con arena en un sector de la Costa verde. Salud por eso.
En este caso, las palmas van para la tercera foto; es que me encanta.


----------



## roberto_vp

Excelentes fotos, siempre tan naturales.


----------



## Juan1912




----------



## dlHC84

Prohibido pisar el césped :lol:
Buenas fotos!


----------



## Juan1912




----------



## IDK'klabe

Estan muy buenas las fotos, como leí muchas veces arriba, reflejan el día a día de la ciudad. Felicitaciones Juan.


----------



## *ClauDia*

Buenisimas, voy a copiar las ultimas para ciudades y rascacielos se puede verdad? jaja . 
Las que mas me gustaron fueron la del ajedrez, la playa y el voley.


----------



## Juan1912

*ClauDia* said:


> Buenisimas, voy a copiar las ultimas para ciudades y rascacielos se puede verdad? jaja .
> Las que mas me gustaron fueron la del ajedrez, la playa y el voley.


Sí, claro hazlo (si ya lo hiciste, palomía )


----------



## democracia

hahahahahahaha , buenas fotos juan


----------



## soyperuvianboy

Limeñito said:


> Pese a todo, no pierde la sonrisa.


es exactamente lo q iva a decir. La expresion de la tia me alienta alucina!!!
dale mas fuerteeeeee!!! jaaaaaa!!!

wenazo el thread y aun no termino de verlo!


----------



## Cazafantasias

Juan1912 said:


>


hno: No me gustan las nuevas lycras de las volleybolistas. Las truzas que usaban años atrás me parecían mucho más sexys. Las extraño.


----------



## Limeñito

A mí me gustan esas lycras; las prendas anteriores eran innecesariamente cortas; un poco más y usaban esas semi-tangas de las jugadoras brasileñas.
En fin.


----------



## Cazafantasias

^^Deberían seguir el ejemplo de las jugadoras brasileñas.


----------



## LaliLunita

Juan1912 said:


> Como que aun tengo unas cuantas fotos...
> 
> 
> 
> 1.-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.-


1.-La señora de la primera foto es mi nona :lol::lol: 
2.-OMG ..Se le ve hasta el apellido!


----------



## Canelita

¡Buenas fotos, Juan! Muy entretenidas las últimas fotos...




Juan1912 said:


>


ÉL: ¡Qué lindo el perrito, tan chiquitito y tan gracioso!!!
ELLA: ¡Guarda con la mano, que te muerde y......! Mira cómo me dejó el pie... 



:lol:

¡Saludos, Juan! :cheers:


----------



## OmarPERU

material mas que suficiente para una muestra urbana de Lima. Felicitaciones Juan! me encanto la foto de la torre de telecomunicaciones en construccion, no sabia que las estaban tapando con esas redes... me imagino que debe haber sido en miraflores. Saludos!


----------



## tacall

el thread tiene unas fotos.. bien alli juan


----------



## Redwhite

También tengo fotos de Lima que los postearé eventualmente !


----------



## novascorpius

relamente fascinante lima . .. una pregunta soy nuevo y estudio en chachapoyas como hago para hacer uno pareciudo a este pero claro de la localidad donde me encuentro ...


----------



## Juan1912




----------



## roberto_vp

Esas chimeneas del Paseo de los Héroes Navales son horribles, no van para nada hno:

Buenas fotos.


----------



## Libidito

Buenas pics.


----------



## Cazafantasias

roberto_vp said:


> Esas chimeneas del Paseo de los Héroes Navales son horribles, no van para nada hno:


Si fueran del mismo color del Palacio de Justicia no se verían tan chocantes.


----------



## P.K.Dick

En lima hay playas para bañarse,me refiero en la costa de la ciudad o todo es para el surf?


----------



## dlHC84

kay:


----------



## roberto_vp

Claro, depende de la playa también (hay de piedras y de arena) pero todas se llenan de gente en verano.


----------



## Lia_01

P.K.Dick said:


> En lima hay playas para bañarse,me refiero en la costa de la ciudad o todo es para el surf?


En Lima tienes playas con muy buenas olas para surf, hay playas también cuyo mar es muy tranquilo y que son recomendables para bañarse, hay otras playas cuyos mares en cambio que si son bravos. Hay playas de arena y de piedras.


----------



## tacall

en otras palabras.. hay de todo

chvrs las fotos


----------



## Juan1912




----------



## dlHC84

Buenas fotos, me da pena ver el estado actual de la C.Italiana. 
Ya se nota el verano =D


----------



## Cazafantasias

La abandonada Clínica Italiana parece extraída de una película de terror. Deberían filmar una o hacer un montaje teatral en su interior. Pasar por ahí de noche resulta un tanto intimidante, pero vuelves a la realidad apenas ves la cafetería de la otra esquina.


----------



## roberto_vp

Bueno, ese local de la clínica italiana merece mejores propuestas que ser un complejo de velatorios...

Geniales fotos!


----------



## carlos07

Juan1912 said:


>


Que hacen estos muchachos?....:lol: Y que bueno, gracias a Dios ya se siente el verano....
Buenas fotos


----------



## Freed

La playa :drool:


----------



## dlHC84

roberto_vp said:


> Bueno, ese local de la clínica italiana merece mejores propuestas que ser un complejo de velatorios...
> Geniales fotos!


Pero la municipalidad de San Isidro ya desaprobó ese proyecto. (Creo que era de MapfrePerú)


----------



## Tiger_Army

Que nunca muera este thread. UP!


----------



## sebvill

Que podrían hacer con la clínica italiana manteniendo su estructura? lofts? departamentos de solteros? un pequeño centro comercial de barrio? un resturante grande? un museo? una biblioteca?


----------



## macalasigila

sebvill said:


> Que podrían hacer con la clínica italiana manteniendo su estructura? lofts? departamentos de solteros? un pequeño centro comercial de barrio? un resturante grande? un museo? una biblioteca?


la verdad es me da una gran tristeza cada vez q mencionan a la clinica italiana, q a mi parecer fue una muy elegante clinica en sus tiempos, solo basta con ver el hall de esa clinica para q sepan a lo q me refiero, cubierta de puro marmol y sillones de cuero, ( supongo q no existira mobiliario dentro) y que decir de los taxtistas que habian en la puerta esperando a la gente q salia de la clinica, aquellos taxis todos de negro y con los taxistas uniformados,... los q han tenido familiares que se atendieron en esa clinica en sus buenos tiempos podran darme la razon, he tenido familiares que han trabajado y han sido atendidos , y realmente me comentaban el orden con que se hacian las cosas dentro, y me refiero en la epoca cuando las monjas italianas lo dirigian, ya que despues cuando lo cedieron lamentablemente hicieron con ese hospital lo que quisieron, lo ultimo q se supe, es q uno de los pisos de la clinica lo usaba la marina o la fap, no recuerdo bien

lo q podria hacer la beneficencia italiana ( que hasta donde yo se , son los dueños de ese local) podran hacer un centro cultural, el ambiente lo permite un "centro comercial", "lofts" o un "restaurante" seria algo jalado de los pelos, ya que esa zona es bien tranquila, no se que diran uds , si tuvieran fotos de la clinica por dentro o algun familiar q haya ingresado seria interesante ya que es bien dificil encontrar tomas de esa clinica,


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Juan!!! ya no hay mas fotos???? 

Cuando no pones fotos es como que me falta algo al entrar a Incascraper.


----------



## Lia_01

Vane de Rosas said:


> Juan!!! ya no hay mas fotos????
> 
> Cuando no pones fotos es como que me falta algo al entrar a Incascraper.


Vane, tienes razón, se siente como un vacío. Juan a tomar fotos por favor!!!!!


----------



## Miraflorino

*Juan : muestra la de la entrada del hotel...cuando...*

Miss Vamohe y tú fueron a visitarme y ella casi se saca la mugre al pisar en falso una grada de la escalera !!! :nuts:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno::nuts::nuts::nuts:


Lia_01 said:


> Vane, tienes razón, se siente como un vacío. Juan a tomar fotos por favor!!!!!


----------



## Juan1912




----------



## IDK'klabe

Excelentes tus fotos Juan, como siempre. Saludos.


----------



## Tiger_Army

Genial!


----------



## eduardo90

niceeeee


----------



## dlHC84

Me encantó la foto de ese niño punteño escondiéndose detrás de una palmera, pero a la vez espiando a sus amigo, en serio!!!! Está linda!

Extrañaba tus fotos.
Pd. Qué comentarios tan pintorescos, los de algunos....


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku

Chéveres las fotos; este thread es uno de los mejores que he visto aquí.


----------



## Libidito

Buenas fotos!!!!


----------



## Victor23peru

cooll niceeeee lo max limonta


----------



## tacall

muy buenas las fotos juan


----------



## Juan1912




----------



## Libidito

Buena TIO!!! :lol: este tio mañuqui viendo la mejor revista HOT para comprar!!!! :lol:



Juan1912 said:


>


RE-BUENAS FOTOS!!!!! me encantaron, Lima sin calzón :lol:


----------



## democracia

el tio se esta relajando.... hahahahahaha


----------



## dlHC84

....ese papá Noel todo flacucho. :lol:


----------



## Lightton

Que lindas fotos, te pasaste, muy lindos lugares:banana::banana:


----------



## Lightton

Ya estare x esos lugares, me gusta mas mi Peru, cada dia, cada hora, y cada segundo, como crece nuestro pais, a pasos agigantados.


----------



## tacall

jajaja q buenas fotos.. en especial la del tio viendo q porno comprar :lol::lol:


----------



## mangolight

carlos07 said:


> Que hacen estos muchachos?....:lol: Y que bueno, gracias a Dios ya se siente el verano....
> Buenas fotos












jejeje, yo pense lo mismo(que envidia  ), extranho mi Lima!


----------



## Tiger_Army

El suicidio de Papa Noel... :lol:

Excelentes fotos, Juan. Como siempre.


----------



## protector88

me encanto esta foto, me hace recordar a mis patas de Lima...fumando como chimeneas en pleno miraflores jaja


----------



## Juan1912




----------



## Tyrone

^^ están muy buenas las últimas fotos :applause:


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Que buenas fotos!!


----------



## Limeñito

Juan1912 said:


>


Hermosa toma; me pregunto si alguien más aparte de los peruanos se puede divertir en una playa de ese color, en una atmósfera tan...particular.

De la última tanda: magnífica imagen de los voleibolistas con el intimidante acantilado al fondo, y la señora llevando al anciano en la silla de ruedas, todo tan rodeado de verdor. 
La ropa de la chica de la última foto... bueno, qué bonita es la democracia en nuestro país.
Bonitas imágenes.


----------



## protector88

como se extraña el verano limeño...sobre todo las juergas en Asia jaja, espero que algun dia remodelen la Costa Verde para que la gente decente pueda disfrutarla y no tener que escapar al sur


----------



## Limeñito

Bueno, ya van dos días en este verano en los cuales el sol está ausente y el cielo está más blanco que nunca, con lluvia y vientos para colmo. Este verano tiene complejo d einvierno.

¿Gente decente? ¿Y en qué consiste eso de gente decente?


----------



## Juan1912

Limeñito said:


> La ropa de la chica de la última foto...


Es un hombre


----------



## Libidito

Bunas fotos me gusto la de la enfermera con el abuelito o abuelita, y la ultima foto de los dos patas con estilo underground.


----------



## protector88

Limeñito said:


> Bueno, ya van dos días en este verano en los cuales el sol está ausente y el cielo está más blanco que nunca, con lluvia y vientos para colmo. Este verano tiene complejo d einvierno.
> 
> ¿Gente decente? ¿Y en qué consiste eso de gente decente?


Gente que use ropa baño en vez de camisetas para entrar al mar, gente que lleve snacks ligeros en vez de ollas, gente que no ensucie la playa, gente que no promueva la venta ambulatoria de diversos articulos, gente que se sepa comportar en un lugar publico...eso es gente decente para mi.


----------



## eduardo90

Juan1912 said:


>


Lo bueno del verano


----------



## Limeñito

Juan1912 said:


> Es un hombre


:eek2:
Jajaja, gracias por aclarármelo (qué roche, pero es que esta vez no la tuve tan clara, en fin)

(Por Dios).

Por otro lado, protector88, se agradece tu aclaración; por un momento pensé lo peor, pero ya veo que todo está bien.
Saludos a ambos.


----------



## Freed

Buenas fotos


----------



## Imanol

protector88 said:


> *Gente que use ropa baño en vez de camisetas para entrar al mar*, gente que lleve snacks ligeros en vez de ollas, gente que no ensucie la playa, gente que no promueva la venta ambulatoria de diversos articulos, *gente que se sepa comportar en un lugar publico...eso es gente decente para mi.*


No se que tiene de malo no usar ropa de baño, en todo el mundo quien quiere se puede dar un chapuzon sin necesidad de comprarse una ropa de año. Y eso de "saberse comportar" suena un tanto extraño... Por lo otro, tienes razon, son normas de higiene, como tambien meter el perro a la playa y animalejos, EW. Por eso, yo diria, gente antihigienica, es un termino mas preciso.
En fin, de las playas de Lima escapo, y de las de Asia tambien, por lo terriblemente feas que son! son las mas feas de Sudamerica, ah las mas sucias tambien, porque "Eisha" y cia. despues del dia de playa no terminan precisamente limpias.

Por cierto, lindas fotos Juan, aunque algunas estan movidas y desenfocadas.


----------



## protector88

Imanol said:


> No se que tiene de malo no usar ropa de baño, en todo el mundo quien quiere se puede dar un chapuzon sin necesidad de comprarse una ropa de año. Y eso de "saberse comportar" suena un tanto extraño... Por lo otro, tienes razon, son normas de higiene, como tambien meter el perro a la playa y animalejos, EW. Por eso, yo diria, gente antihigienica, es un termino mas preciso.
> En fin, de las playas de Lima escapo, y de las de Asia tambien, por lo terriblemente feas que son! son las mas feas de Sudamerica, ah las mas sucias tambien, porque "Eisha" y cia. despues del dia de playa no terminan precisamente limpias.
> 
> Por cierto, lindas fotos Juan, aunque algunas estan movidas y desenfocadas.


Yo creo que para cada lugar existe un codigo de vestimenta, por ejemplo si vas al teatro no vas a usar bermudas o si uno va a la sierra seria poco acertado usar sandalias descubiertas; lo mismo con la playa, para algo existen las ropas de baño, solo hay que tener un poco de tino y sentido comun.
Con la fealdad de las playas poco podemos hacer, sino irnos de viaje a lugares mas paradisiacos  eso me hace acordar cuando uno de mis amigos vino de Francia y se quedo espantado con lo negra que es la arena en Peru jaja...no me podia parar de reir.
Me alegra que estes de acuerdo con el tema de la higiene, ya que no existe la cultura suficiente deberian prohibir todo tipo de comidas en la playa, asi se ahorraria dinero en la limpieza y tendria un mejor aspecto en general.


----------



## Imanol

O al suuuur de Lima (a partir de Paracas), o al norte . No son la Costa Azul, pero no estan mal. Siendo alguien que toda su vida fue a Paracas, a mi tambien me soprendio lo negra que era la arena de Lima XD.


----------



## roberto_vp

Liiiiindos enfoques.

Eso sí, creo que la higiene básica no tiene nada que ver con la dignidad de una persona, el uso de ese término me pareció un poco inapropiado...


----------



## *ClauDia*

protector88 said:


> Yo creo que para cada lugar existe un codigo de vestimenta, por ejemplo si vas al teatro no vas a usar bermudas o si uno va a la sierra seria poco acertado usar sandalias descubiertas; lo mismo con la playa, para algo existen las ropas de baño, solo hay que tener un poco de tino y sentido comun.
> Con la fealdad de las playas poco podemos hacer, sino irnos de viaje a lugares mas paradisiacos  eso me hace acordar cuando uno de mis amigos vino de Francia y se quedo espantado con lo negra que es la arena en Peru jaja...no me podia parar de reir.
> Me alegra que estes de acuerdo con el tema de la higiene, ya que no existe la cultura suficiente deberian prohibir todo tipo de comidas en la playa, asi se ahorraria dinero en la limpieza y tendria un mejor aspecto en general.


Comparto todo lo que dices.



Imanol said:


> Por cierto, lindas fotos Juan, aunque algunas estan movidas y desenfocadas.


duh


----------



## carlos07

Imanol said:


> O al suuuur de Lima (a partir de Paracas), o al norte . No son la Costa Azul, pero no estan mal. Siendo alguien que toda su vida fue a Paracas, a mi tambien me soprendio lo negra que era la arena de Lima XD.


Tienes razón, cuando se llega a Lima y se ven esas playas con arena oscura y con un cielo nublado, uno piensa, donde me he metido...rsrsrsr 
Luego te acostumbras y le ves su belleza.


----------



## protector88

Definitivamente es un choque si uno esta acostumbrado a la arena blanca, pero yo creo que si se lo propusieran las playas de Lima podrian ser un lugar fantastico, simplemente plantando pinos piñoneros en vez de palmeras le daria un toque mas mediterraneo y claro tendrian que traer arena del norte y sacar esas piedras horrorosas, algo parecido se hizo en Copacabana y miren lo que es ahora, solo es un poco de decision para invertir y claro de buen gusto tambien, algo que por cierto las autoridades carecen.


----------



## Lightton

*Que malos Habitos x D...!*



Claudia4681 said:


> Original Thread...... jajajaja ese niño.... no puede ser mas discreto? :lol:


No le veo chiste a ese peque! es asi que cuando crece, para el sera normal orinar x las calles, si fuera en paises adelantados x ejemplo en Japon, Singapur recibiria una multa de 100$ y hasta pena de carcel para el padre, y que lastima que al costado unos metro mas un policia le obserba y nada,hno: dice, donde estamos?hno:


----------



## Lightton

Por el esto de fotos EXCELENTE! me encanta cada vez mas Lima como va quedando de hermosa y cuidada, por algo es la mas bonita ciudad de Sudamerica! (Centro Historico)


----------



## tacall

jejeje captas angulos muy exactos de la sociedad.. en esta tanda mas.. el anciano con su enfermera, los darks, los exploradores, los enamorados

Muy bueno


----------



## dlHC84

*ClauDia* said:


> Comparto todo lo que dices.
> 
> duh


+1


----------



## Juan1912




----------



## Tyrone

^^ ... uuuhhh que buena ampayada le has dado al tío mañuco :rofl:


----------



## roberto_vp

Me gusta la instalación que han hecho en Larcomar, se ve bien colorida. La playa se ve bastante bien (si no me equivoco es Chorrillos), limpia y ordenada parece que es un día de semana y no hay mucha gente.


----------



## W!CKED

Ajaja, que risa.

Bravo a las fotos!


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Excelente Juan... realmente este thread tiene una su feeling urbano único y super bien manejado.

Felicitaciones, ganes o no ganes el mejor thread del año, ya ganaste.... no hay nadie que mire tus fotos y no se sienta parte de ellas.


----------



## tacall

exelentes las fotos.. jajaj q buen ampay


----------



## Canelita

Siempre es un gusto ver tus fotos, Juan...la penúltima me fascina, las bodegas y/o bares antiguos siempre me llaman la atención, casi puedo oler esa mezcla de aserrín y cerveza...¿me podrías decir dónde queda este lugar?

Gracias y saludos... :cheers:


----------



## Libidito

Que buenas fotos...ojala este thread gane como el mejor del año 2008......ya que es muy original.


----------



## Juan1912

Canelita said:


> Siempre es un gusto ver tus fotos, Juan...la penúltima me fascina, las bodegas y/o bares antiguos siempre me llaman la atención, casi puedo oler esa mezcla de aserrín y cerveza...¿me podrías decir dónde queda este lugar?
> 
> Gracias y saludos... :cheers:


Es la taberna Queirolo en Pueblo Libre


----------



## Lucuma

El sello de Juan1912 en cada foto se nota:cheers:


----------



## rasogu

Tyrone said:


> ^^ ... uuuhhh que buena ampayada le has dado al tío mañuco :rofl:


Creo que estaviendo las navajas y no las 4 letras de la señorita, creo que el angulo de la vista no le alcanzaria aunque quien sabe.


----------



## Juan1912




----------



## Vane de Rosas

Este thread ya es demasiado alucinante!!!


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Buenas fotos broder!


----------



## tacall

Que buenas las fotos


----------



## Libidito

Excelentes fotos!!!!!


----------



## Gratteciel

...


----------



## 100%imperial

eyyyy... q buenas fotos.... excelente Thread


----------



## dannyhighrise

Hey desde cuándo está como sticky éste thread? Estaba que lo buscaba y lo buscaba en la lista de threads y hasta que lo encontré arriba :colgate:


----------



## tacall

felicidades por el sticky lo debia tener hace rato


----------



## IDK'klabe

No me habia percatado del sticky, felicidades Juan, bien merecido.


----------



## *ClauDia*

Ah con Sticky jajaj bueno se lo merece. Las fotos siempre interesantes.


----------



## PieroMG

Pero si antes también era sticky jaja en fin, excelente thread.


----------



## dlHC84

Me gustó la foto de Salaverry y de La Punta.


----------



## rasogu

PieroMG said:


> Pero si antes también era sticky jaja en fin, excelente thread.


Claro en los tiempos que era lima muestra urbana y fotos de caminantes, pero ese thread tenia fotos de otrso foristas, osea tecnicamete este es su primer sticky.


----------



## LaliLunita

Las fotos estan buenísimas


----------



## Victor23peru

cooll x este thread


----------



## Juan1912




----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Buenas fotos, uyyy los carnavales :lol:


----------



## Canelita

Jajaja, genial la toma de la paloma con el KFC detrás suyo, si supiera...hno:

¡Saludos! :cheers:


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku

Como extraño los carnavales peruanos, eran bravazos, me encantaba tirar globos a gente cualquiera y entre grupos, aunque el carnaval en Guayaquil es peor (estuve por allá en época de sus carnavales).


----------



## Victor23peru

my city, MY CITYYYYYYYY LIMONTA!


----------



## antonio32133

Juan1912 said:


>


Me encanta esta toma, perfecta


----------



## Romeo2201

esta buena la flaca...


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku

Freed said:


> Esos policias ven cosas ...


Es que están viendo a la modelo del "Ajá". :lol:


----------



## eduardo90

Juan1912 said:


>


Hmm esa exposicion se ve interesante...


----------



## JuanPaulo

Juan, te vuelvo a decir que este es el mejor thread de Incascrapers. Me da tanta nostalgia....es como si me transportara a la realidad urbana de mi ciudad y me hace realizar que las cosas mas comunes como las que muestras son las que mas extrano. Excelente trabajo, no dejes de postear :hug:


----------



## juanjoxy

que buenas fotos de Lima hermano ! :cheers:


----------



## Juan1912




----------



## Martinni

Bravaso!!


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku

Bien ahí, extraño las pichanga de barrio como cancha, qué tal nostalgia de aquellos tiempos en los que vivía en Lima.


----------



## eduardo90

Juan1912 said:


>


Jajaja ok...no hay comentarios.


----------



## Noarth

MAravillosa

la ciudad donde vivi desde que naci hasta los 3 años

Luego vine a trujillo

el otro año ire a Vivir haya para ir a la PUCP o U . Lima

alguien le tomaria una foto al exterior de la de Lima?

xq nunca la he visto mas q por propaganda( osea editadisima )

Y bueno Lima es Tan diferente de Provincias..

por cierto.. no se si puedo preguntar esto.
recomiendan el colegio Inmaculada? de los jesuitas? para mi hermano menor de 4to de primaria?
o el San Agustin?
=P si pueden m rsponden por Mp y no desviamos el tema


----------



## W!CKED

Asu mare.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Choche bajas a la playa!!!?????????


----------



## Noarth

Juan1912 said:


>


Buenas Imagenes

Esa modelo, la rubia =D..
Parece una cantante.. no recuerdo cual.. pero me parece haberla visto antes =S


----------



## Juan1912




----------



## Tiger_Army

Lou Reed!

Geniales fotos, como siempre...


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku

Geniales, el graffiti del cangrejo me encantó, la foto de la cafetería si no me equivoco es del Haití.


----------



## Victor23peru

EL MEJOR DE LOS THREAD DE AKI LIMA LO MAXIMO PESE A KIEN LE PESE ^^


----------



## Libidito

Juan1912 said:


>


En la primera foto esos tios parecen vestidos como chalanes nO? jajajaja

Y en la segunda foto parece que los perros pasearan al tio jajajaja.....A proposito que cantidad de perros que tiene....a no ser que le pagen para pasearlos :lol:


----------



## W!CKED

Como siempre geniales tus fotos.


----------



## PaiMei74

Fotos geniales, no hay nada como las tomas espontáneas.


----------



## arfurin

Juan1912 said:


>


Muy buena toma urbana, me gusto mucho---


----------



## Lightton

Excelente foto, vemos una chica Fashion!


----------



## juanchristian

jajajajajajajajaja


----------



## cesar_BsAs

linda chica, fashion, falto acotar eso chicos jajajajaja


----------



## Miraflorino

*Lindas fotos !!!*

Reflejan tanta naturalidad,tanta espontaneidad...realmente están buenísimas..


----------



## pierinho141516

bonitas fotoss.. pon masss


----------



## Juan1912




----------



## Libidito

Super buenas fotos!!!!!


----------



## Cazafantasias

*Prohibición*



Juan1912 said:


>


^^Una vez presencié la prohibición de sentarse en el pasto de ese mirador barranquino. En el mismo lugar donde están esos 3 tipos, una parejita fue invitada por un sereno a salir del pasto. ¿Habrá pasado lo mismo con esos 3 tipos?

Al final de las calles enrejadas que están en la Av. Pedro de Osma hay pequeños malecones. Antes era posible entrar fácilmente a las calles porque las rejas estaban abiertas, ahora están cerradas y los vigilantes obligan a que uno se identifique. En uno de esos malecones hay un pedestal con una estatuilla de león, de estilo clásico. Me paré en el pasto, me disponía a tomarle una foto cuando apareció un anciano abominable, vecino de la zona, que me gritó con toda su prepotencia por haber puesto mis pies en el pasto. Me contuve, pero estaba tan resentido que, en mi interior, lo primero que hice fue pedirle a Dios que le quitara la vida a ese viejo.


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku

Me encantaron, Lima es única con o sin calzón.


----------



## carlos07

Bellas fotos
Cazafantasias, me parece irracional no permitir que se pise el pasto, para mi es como no dejar pisar la arena enla playa, el exceso de cuidado de algunas personas les hace pensar que el solo pisar o dormir sobre el cesped lo va a secar, bueno, como siempre este hilo nos muestra lo fantastico que es vivir en Lima.


----------



## dlHC84

Bonitas


----------



## roberto_vp

Me gustó la de las doñas chismosas. Taaan Lima.


----------



## Lightton

Gracias x las buenas fotos! la foto que me sorprende es la de las senoras con esa casa de rejas que parece una carcel, ya lo se q es x seguridad que se construyen estas rejas, pero que horrible y mal hechas se veen, eso me preguntan mis amigos cuando van a Peru . hno:


----------



## rasogu

Juan1912 said:


>



Y hablando de calzones, calzoncillos y derivados..


----------



## W!CKED

Buenísimas!


----------



## Juan1912




----------



## dlHC84

:hilarious
Me gustó la foto de Bolívar con Brasil, yo no tengo equilibrio para hacer eso.


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku

Me encantó la del Polo.


----------



## PERUROCKER

Excelente las fotos, todas estan muy buenas.


----------



## Victor23peru

Jorge_U_Otaku said:


> Me encantó la del Polo.


IDEM COOOLLLL ^^


----------



## Libidito

Chevere la del Centro Comercial El Polo.


----------



## mkografo

^^siempre es xevere encontrarse con nuevas fotos en este foro, me gusto la del tio fumando al costado de una cucaracha con la publicidad de malboro:nocrook:


----------



## DcB '08

dlHC84 said:


> :hilarious
> Me gustó la foto de Bolívar con Brasil, yo no tengo equilibrio para hacer eso.


no es bolivar y brasil es vivanco y brasil


----------



## novascorpius

ALA FOTO QUE MAS GUSTO LA DE ESOSO CHICOS QUE PARECIAN A PUNTO DE BESARSE MMM ESO SI ME PUSO ROMANTICO


----------



## cesar_BsAs

muy buena la ultima tanda de fotoss, sobre todo la ultima, por lo q se puede apresiar hay dos muy lindos edificioss, muy bunas!!!


----------



## Juan1912




----------



## dlHC84

Diiiios, Qué porquería están construyendo en Saenz Peña?


----------



## Juan1912

Es parte del " nuevo " barranco. A ver si no terminan malogrando la zona como la construcción de Alas Peruanas


----------



## mkografo

xevere la foto del muelle, si pes se ve malasa la construccion esa a lado de esa casona barranquinahno:


----------



## roberto_vp

Juraba que la zona estaba protegida de esas cosas.


----------



## Libidito

Buena foto la de la Playa.


----------



## novascorpius

eres genial juan , fotos espontaneas y para todos los gustos....


----------



## PERUROCKER

Juan1912 said:


> La cara de Enamorado de este pata, me causo risa excelente buena foto. ¿que floro le metera a la chica?


----------



## adicto(205)

jajaja


----------



## Ajo

Interesante ver ese tipo de fotos en un foro de Arquitectura

saludos


----------



## pierinho141516

Ajo said:


> Interesante ver ese tipo de fotos en un foro de Arquitectura
> 
> saludos


PFFFF nadi te obliga a ver byee


----------



## Miraflorino

*El "nuevo" Barranco en involución !!!*

en el verano cuando reparé que estaban limpiando el antiguo jardín de la Casa Dasso para construir un edificio,me dió una profunda pena... los edificios que han hecho en el Malecón son bonitos,pero me apenó que se hayan mochado todo el jardín de la casona... esperemos nomás que no sea un esperpento como el que está en la siguiente cuadra,más allá de la Galería Dédalo,que arruina por completo todo el visual del Paseo Sáenz Peña...


Juan1912 said:


> Es parte del " nuevo " barranco. A ver si no terminan malogrando la zona como la construcción de Alas Peruanas


----------



## alvarobendezu

Personalmente no m gusta el sitio donde constryen los multifamiliares, pues depredan los acantilados, para construir edificios q a pesar de tener buenos diseños, no es para q los coloquen en esas zonas.
Barranco debe de promoverse como centro histórico y así proteger sus casonas, pues el dinero puede hacer mucho. Ojalá los vecinos se organizen mejor, pues su alcaldes, al igual q muchos del pais son mas cortoplazistas.
Sorry por el off dentro de este thread.
Buenas fotos, la quoteada es graciosa.


----------



## dlHC84

Ajo said:


> Interesante ver ese tipo de fotos en un foro de Arquitectura
> 
> saludos



Claro, perfectamente se puede ver que el autor se centró en capturar el lado humano del urbanismo (De que nos sirve un parque sin niños) nos transmite una ciudad en constante crecimiento, el día a día de Lima sin prejuicios ni tabúes, cosmopolita y pluriculural. Este thread es tan humano como la misma ciudad, como la misma arquitectura. En cada foto podemos ver que los limeños estamos orgullosos de nuestra pasado, pero con ansias de futuro.


----------



## roberto_vp

Buena la del kiosko... creo que es como el "centro de información" para muchos limeños, ya sea para ver cuáles son los temas más actuales o reírse con los titulares de La Razón y los diarios chicha.


----------



## alvarobendezu

juanchristian said:


> Ese billar es el de Magdalena?


A mi me parece q es uno d Miraflores, en Ricardo Palma.


----------



## Juan1912

alvarobendezu said:


> A mi me parece q es uno d Miraflores, en Ricardo Palma.


ni lo uno ni lo otro. Está en Pueblo Libre. Saludos


----------



## dlHC84

Muy bonitas, J.Carlos.


----------



## Victor23peru

Juan1912 said:


>


LIMONTA MI LIMA LIMONADA ^^


----------



## Cazafantasias

*"Harry Potter" jugando billar*



Juan1912 said:


>


^^Ese "Harry Potter" tiene que usar su magia para ganar el juego.:lol:


----------



## rasogu

^^pues ese taco es una varita magica a la cual sometieron ala hormona del crecimiento


----------



## Juan1912




----------



## Cazafantasias

*Parque Nathan Rosenbach*



Juan1912 said:


>


^^Parque Nathan Rosenbach, Pueblo Libre, donde está uno de mis monumentos favoritos de la ciudad, cuyas fotos expuse hace un tiempo en el foro.


----------



## pierinho141516

jaja que paja , suban mas fotos... porfa!


----------



## dlHC84

Por fin veo una buena foto del avance del edifico República.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Que bella se ve Lima con bruma, esas plumas de construcciòn dan una verdadera imagen de desarrollo que emociona.

Las fotos urbanas son precisas y elocuentes.


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku

Me encanta la foto del afilador de cuchillos, cuando era chibolo pasaba uno por mi jato de vez en cuando y cuando pasaba tocaba como un silbato recontra agudo y particular.


----------



## asr52938

estas fotos me dan nostalgia. Cuando era chica me encantaba ir con mi muñeca pa todos lados. Llevaba su cochecito, su bolsa de pañales, sus vestiditos y todo lo que me regalaban para muñecas. Mis primos se ponian a jugar a trompo, bolitas o a fulbito. Recuerdos aquellos. La gran Lima, siempre gris pero trae recuerdos muy calidos.


----------



## gorcha2

en verano lima no es gris , tiene x lo gral el cielo despejado


----------



## Libidito

Super fotos!!!!


----------



## Juan1912




----------



## Martinni

Fotos geniales como siempre


----------



## dlHC84

Me sorprende que un thread tan bonito no tenga comentarios. Si no hay comentarios no deberías de subir más fotos. Mándamelas por el MSN, no más.. jajaja


----------



## Tiger_Army

Creo que es por el sticky. Antes veías el tema arriba y sabías al toque que habrían nuevas fotos. Ahora que siempre está arriba pasa inadvertido. Paradojas de la vida. 

Las fotos geniales, como siempre. Dan ganas de estar en Lima con este thread.


----------



## rasogu

JaVPrO said:


> ^^^^
> 
> ¿Sabes cuántos distritos se han mostrado en este thread? Se ha mostrado incluso el Callao y La Punta. Date el tiempo de revisar todo el thread y ver imagen por imagen.. asi identificarás distritos (insisto, hay que conocer más la ciudad) y verás que se está mostrando gran parte de la ciudad. Tampoco pretendas que el autor de las fotos se meta a lugares peligrosos solo para mostrar el 100% de la ciudad.
> 
> Este thread cumple su función, mostrar Lima tal como es y su esencia. Aquí nadie está engañando mostrando algo que no es... Acá sí se ve el tráfico, el caos, la informalidad, etc.... en este thread se ha visto de todo prácticamente.


Creo que se referia a los distritos de los llamados conos como Los Olivos, VES, VMT, SJL, SJM, Comas, Carabayllo, Santa Anita, Ate, etc, que en verdad no se muestran en este thread, pero tenemos que recalcar algo, el thread es de Juan y el tiene el derecho de poner lo que se le venga en gana y nosotros podemos dar un consejo, pero en ningun momento decirle que hacer o que no hacer, simple como eso, el comentario de el forista sajinito no es el acertado, podria haberlo dicho de una manera menos pedante.


----------



## sajinito

sajinito said:


> Lima no es como se la muestra acà. Sòlo es una parte. Lima es muchìsimo màs caòtica e informal.


Parece q nos vamos entendiendo... Pero...q tiene de pedante eso q puse?


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Este _thread_ es genial, es como salir a la calle .


----------



## dlHC84

Qué risa ver comentarios de auto-quoteo para darse la razón... qué es esto? Estamos en septiembre. En julio son las Fiestas Patrias y la temporada de circos, por, sí se han olvidado.
Agarren sus cámaras, tomen fotos a todas las plazas, plazuelas, placitas, barrios, barriadas de Lima y hagan su thread!


----------



## olivense1085

Yo creo que las imagenes mostradas de LIMA aca son de las mas normales y casuales que puedes encontrar, se que no es todo Lima, pero si el nucleo principal de la ciudad que es muy grande ... solo faltaron distritos como Ate (falto salamanca aca ), Lima norte villa l salvador y VMT ... quiza distritos un poco estereotipados pero seguro tiene sus zonas bonitas .... bueno en resumen me gusto mucho este thread, se mostro la tipica vivencia del limeño del dia a dia en promedio.


----------



## rasogu

sajinito said:


> Parece q nos vamos entendiendo... Pero...q tiene de pedante eso q puse?


haber decir LIMA NO ES COMO SE MUESTRA ACA es mas caotica y bla bla bla no es ser pedante y desmerecer el trabajo de Juan1923, el no esta obligado a mostrar sus fotos al publico, sin embargo lo hace porque quiere compartir ese sentimiento que tiene por la Lima que el conoce (o bueno yo percibo eso) y que tu vengas a decir de una manera fresca eso no es lima, no me parece, en todo caso hubieses puesto algo como "Buena iniciativa de mostrarnos lima, pero creo que tu trabajo se veria mas completo, si pusiese otros distritos mas de la periferia". Hay qeu sabe utilizar las palabras y agradecer un esfuerzo. Eso nada mas, por lo demas ya me aburrio quotearte, si buscas tener la razon anda y busca otro foro donde hacerlo, donde puedas decir eso no es Lima y mostrarlo al estilo Laura Bozzo hazlo. Aca no


----------



## Victor23peru

JaVPrO said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Creo que o no conoces Lima.. o tu mente es tan cerrada que automáticamente crees que si no se muestra pobreza (que es de 17% acá) no es Lima.


KREO KE SI NAAAA ES MEJOR NO ACER KASO A PERSONAS ASI KE TIENEN UN MODO DE PENSAR ESPECIAL.^^


----------



## Victor23peru

JaVPrO said:


> ^^^^
> 
> No sabía que las fotos puestas acá eran de postal....
> 
> Creo que si en algo se caracteriza este thread es por la naturalidad de las fotos... sin arreglos, ni poses... tal como la gente vive la ciudad. A eso es a lo que voy...
> 
> Pero bueno.. si creen que lo que se muestra acá son fotos de postal.. es su problema.. pero no pueden venir a escribir que lo que se muestra aquí no es lo común en Lima cuando sí lo es.


IDEM LIMONTA ES LIMONTA I PUNTO NO SE HABLA MAS. TOOO LO KE ASI SE VE ES KOMUN EN LIMA LIMON


----------



## facundo888

estan malogrando uno de los mejores theard , por no decir el mejor del foro peruano ... el unico que puede decir que se pone o no es juan ...


----------



## egusquizacosta

Coincido contigo facundo888.
Este theard es extraordinario, muy bueno... viví en Lima 1 1/2 años y ps es facinante el volver a verlo en las fotos me trae a la mente esos buenos momentos que viví allá.
Juan1912 recuerda "a palabras necias, oidos sordos" a seguir adelante, felicidades por tu theard.


----------



## rasogu

facundo888 said:


> estan malogrando uno de los mejores theard , por no decir el mejor del foro peruano ... el unico que puede decir que se pone o no es juan ...





egusquizacosta said:


> Coincido contigo facundo888.
> Este theard es extraordinario, muy bueno... viví en Lima 1 1/2 años y ps es facinante el volver a verlo en las fotos me trae a la mente esos buenos momentos que viví allá.
> Juan1912 recuerda "a palabras necias, oidos sordos" a seguir adelante, felicidades por tu theard.



+1


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

No saben cómo me divierte la controversia... Nunca falta un lorna que reclame el porqué no se suben fotos de la espalda del cerro _equis_. 2 motivos por los cuales no se puede ir por ahí fotografiando las barriadas: En primer lugar, a ver si uno sale vivo y con cámara después de intentar fotografiar los barracones. En segundo lugar, este _thread_ tiene un aire jocoso, y pues fotografiar la pobreza no es divertido (a menos que uno sea masoquista o imbécil). En última instancia, de fotografiar la pobreza terminaríamos deprimiéndonos por la inacción política de las autoridades, ya que escapa a nuestras posibilidades como ciudadanos comunes cambiar la realidad de la noche a la mañana.

Si alguien realmente está interesado en mostrar la pobreza, pues que se habra un _thread_ especializado para ello donde podamos debatir SOLUCIONES y no solamente quejas.


----------



## Libidito

Que buenas fotos!!!


----------



## Juan1912

sajinito said:


> Lima no es como se la muestra acà. Sòlo es una parte. Lima es muchìsimo màs caòtica e informal.


Yap


----------



## Juan1912




----------



## JaVPrO

Buenas tomas de postal.. xD! ¿Qué es lo de la última foto?


----------



## Luism90

JaVPrO said:


> Buenas tomas de postal.. xD! ¿Qué es lo de la última foto?


¿El final del corso de Wong?


----------



## Luism90

Juan1912 said:


>


Me gusta la garúa de Lima.


----------



## dlHC84

La Javichu (Me encanta cuando tú le dices Javivi.jajaaj) se ve muy bonita mojada.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

La última foto es alucinante!! Me gustan las expresiones de las personas tan espontáneas y reflejan el momento de una manera sutil y desenfadada.


----------



## _68_PIPO_

Hola amigos, primera vez que hago un comentario en este thread, lo vengo siguiendo desde hace mucho tiempo y solo me dedique a ver este buen trabajo,soy limeño pero vivo en España , y no hay mayor felicidad que ver fotos de mi ciudad a la cual añoro tanto, son fotos de distintos lugares de nuestra Lima y que gusto me da lo mucho que ha cambiado, pero gracias a fotos como estas es que me dan ganas de regresar a mi pais. Sé que no se muestra todo lo que es Lima realmente , hay muchos lugares que son el lado opuesto a lo que se presenta aqui pero para que mostrarlos, sabemos que a internet y a estos foros entra mucha gente de distintas provincias y distritos de Peru. Que estas fotos sirvan de aliciente para que la gente de esos lugares que no se muestran vean que poniendo todos un poco de nuestra parte la imagen de una ciudad se puede cambiar.
Internet se ha convertido en una carta de presentacion para muchos turistas y visitantes a nuestro pais creo que JUAN 1912 aquien no conozco mas que su trabajo en estas fotos lo unico que pretende es mostar la Lima que todos queremos y de la cual se habla dia a dia, situaciones que solo los limeños sabemos y entendemos. Habra gente que le gustaria que se presente la otra cara de Lima pero creo que no vale la pena, gracias a este thread convenci a una pareja de amigos españoles que visitaran Peru, logicamente con algunas recomendaciones. lamentablemente en el extranjero la imagen de Peru no esta bien catalogada sino es por Machu Picchu o lineas de Nazca, somos nosotros mismos que tenemos que decirle al mundo lo mucho que esta cambiando nuestro pais y creo que JUAN esta aportando mucho a ello, desde aqui mis felicitaciones.
Es pero algun dia conocerte en persona


----------



## Anlysixth

No se por que creo haber visto a Juan en el Corso... sigue con el cabello abundante?? y alborotado???


----------



## JaVPrO

Entonces fue el Corso de Wong  Interesante.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Mis favoritas son la del corso, la garúa y la del centro. Geniales kay:.


----------



## Juan1912

Anlysixth said:


> No se por que creo haber visto a Juan en el Corso... sigue con el cabello abundante?? y alborotado???


No. Saludos


----------



## isakres

Excelente Idea mostrar Lima tal cual es........en algunas fotos me recuerda a Mex City pero a decir verdad la ciudad tiene su propia personalidad...muy bella por cierto....Saludos!!


----------



## Juan1912




----------



## Lightton

Que buenas fotos! felicitaciones.


----------



## pierinho141516

Realmente bueno..


----------



## fabian_peru

muy muy bacanes
me vacila bastante la del skateboard y el "guachiman"


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Simpáticas fotos Juan... 

La chica de la última foto me hizo acordar a la cantante de NENA (99 Luftballons)..... XD

es flaca no?¿?¿ :nuts:


----------



## asr52938

Chris_ALOR said:


> Simpáticas fotos Juan...
> 
> La chica de la última foto me hizo acordar a la cantante de NENA (99 Luftballons)..... XD
> 
> es flaca no?¿?¿ :nuts:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## juanchristian

Chris_ALOR said:


> Simpáticas fotos Juan...
> 
> La chica de la última foto me hizo acordar a la cantante de NENA (99 Luftballons)..... XD
> 
> es flaca no?¿?¿ :nuts:


Nica, no creo q sea flaca, es un pata, mírales las axilas, una mujer siempre se depila... al menos la mayoría...


----------



## Libidito

Buenas fotos!!!!

La del chico en la patineta da risa, el vigilante parece ir donde él para decirle....NO HAGAS ESO AQUI!!!!! :lol:


----------



## fabian_peru

Chris_ALOR said:


> Simpáticas fotos Juan...
> 
> La chica de la última foto me hizo acordar a la cantante de NENA (99 Luftballons)..... XD
> 
> es flaca no?¿?¿ :nuts:


jajajaja es pata, ganate con las aletas y no tiene delantera


----------



## dlHC84

Bonitas!


----------



## cesium

Me encanta la foto de los escolares pegándole al balón en medio de la calle, tan limeño, me parece que es Jr. Mariátegui en Jesús María

saludos


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Chris_ALOR said:


> Simpáticas fotos Juan...
> 
> La chica de la última foto me hizo acordar a la cantante de NENA (99 Luftballons)..... XD
> 
> es flaca no?¿?¿ :nuts:


Chris....... deberías visitar GMO jajajajaja.... eso es hombre yo como mujer te lo puedo confirmar jajajajaja.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Mi gran amigo Juan... déjame decirte que te odio... tus fotos me hacen extrañar de manera terrible y dolorosa a Lima.... el sentimiento que transmite cada foto.... es como que me estoy perdiendo de toda la vida que pude tener ahí y que quizà nunca tenga pero que todavía ansío tener.... que mas puedo decir para observar 100% que tus fotos me emocionan!


----------



## Juan1912




----------



## juanchristian

Me gustó la del Señor de los Milagros.


----------



## Limeñito

Pensé que era poco menos que ilegal hacer semejantes piruetas fuera de nuestro sacrosanto MNAAHP, pero ya veo que me equivoqué. En todo caso, la imagen no puede ser más contrastante y graciosa.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Genial la de la ancianita, parece como si esperase a alguien del pasado.


----------



## dlHC84

Muy bonita la foto de La Punta. xD. jajaja


----------



## eduardo90

La ultima foto que y donde es?


----------



## cesium

eduardo90 said:


> La ultima foto que y donde es?


parece ser un concierto de Lady Gaga and her friends en Lima

saludos


----------



## Limanidad

Buenas fotos, la interacción de las personas con su ciudad queda muy bien reflejada en tus fotos.


----------



## Juan1912




----------



## Juan1912

eduardo90 said:


> La ultima foto que y donde es?


Centro Cultural España


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Bacán la foto de la pesca, al principio pensé que el de lentes estaba orinando hasta que cargó completa :banana:. ¿En dónde es el parque del _jogger_?


----------



## roberto_vp

La primera foto no la ubico para nada, la última está interesante.


----------



## dlHC84

^^La primera foto parece Loma amarilla, Surco. 
Muy bonitas, J.Carlos


----------



## Luism90

dlHC84 said:


> ^^La primera foto parece Loma amarilla, Surco.
> Muy bonitas, J.Carlos


Es Loma Amarilla,porque la foto tomada es en el camino para llegar a la parte más alta,donde está el pozo de agua y la Virgen.


----------



## roberto_vp

Ah genial, gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## eduardo90

cesium said:


> parece ser un concierto de Lady Gaga and her friends en Lima
> 
> saludos


JAJAJAJAJAJA 


Juan1912 said:


> Centro Cultural España


Ahh ya. 

La foto de Loma Amarilla me gusto.


----------



## mkografo

como siempre un placer encontrar nuevas fotos en el foro, la ultima foto del tipo con su bicicleta ta muy xevere


----------



## arfurin

[url]http://i567.photobucket.com/albums/ss117/12juan19/Lima/IMG_1425.jpg?t=1254797428[/url] [/ IMG] 

Juan1912 ----:) Muy .... buenaaaaaaaaaaa pero muy bien!!! queeeee disparo de foto!!!! felicitaciones,:)


----------



## Juan1912




----------



## Lightton

Buenas fotos, sobre todo esa en donde la juventud practica la Capoeira, relaja mucho
saludos y gracias Juan 1912 por las imagenes.


----------



## juanchristian

Qué bonita vista hay en la última foto, se ve la rayita de la felicidad jajaja.


----------



## roberto_vp

Me gustaron las frutas.


----------



## Libidito

La Playa de Amazing Race Latinoamerica.



Juan1912 said:


>


----------



## Canelita

Dios mío qué deliciosas las frutas, hace siiiiiigloooooossss que no como pepino, granadilla, la chirimoya se consigue muy de vez en cuando pero te tiran con palo (vi la semana pasada, una como a 4 dólares). De cualquier manera, variedad como la que se ve en la foto, en ningún lado por aquí. Y nunca sabrán tan rico como en el Perú...:yes:

¡Gracias por el deleite virtual, Juan! :cheers:


----------



## Limanidad

Muy buenas fotos, en particular aquella donde un grupo de adolescentes estan reunidos mientras una persona mayor los mira, inspira a la reflexión.


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku

Me encanta la foto del surfer en la Costa Verde; cuado tenía 12 años tomé clases de surf en esa misma playa de Makaja, lamentablemente nunca le agarré el truco y nunca pude pararme en la tabla.


----------



## Lia_01

Canelita said:


> Dios mío qué deliciosas las frutas, hace siiiiiigloooooossss que no como pepino, granadilla, la chirimoya se consigue muy de vez en cuando pero te tiran con palo (vi la semana pasada, una como a 4 dólares). De cualquier manera, variedad como la que se ve en la foto, en ningún lado por aquí. Y nunca sabrán tan rico como en el Perú...:yes:
> 
> ¡Gracias por el deleite virtual, Juan! :cheers:


Esta foto me ha encantado, dónde queda esta frutería? veo que venden limones dulces que no los consigo en todo Lima ni con lupa, aunque a veces tiene la Plaza Vea unos cuantos.


----------



## Victor23peru

LIMONTA ES OTRA COSA ^^^^ ES UNA CITY KON VIDA


----------



## asr52938

chevere las fotos.


----------



## sebvill

La de las frutas esta muy buena Juan.


----------



## Miraflorino

*Me encantó la foto del "arquero" (???) frente al Monumento a los Caídos*

del Campo de Marte...excelente foto Juan !!!!... Felicitaciones !!!!


----------



## W!CKED

Ya se me antojó.

Chéveres las fotos.


----------



## mkografo

como siempre, en este foro las fotos excelentes kay:


----------



## dlHC84

Muy buenas, como siempre.


----------



## dlHC84

PD. Juan Carlos el miércoles subes más fotos, no?


----------



## Juan1912

dlHC84 said:


> Juan Carlos el miércoles subes más fotos, no?


Digamos que para el viernes


----------



## dlHC84

Muy bonitas!


----------



## Libidito

Buneas fotos,me gusta la de la Plaza San Martin.


----------



## juanchristian

q loco, esa foto del pata de morado con la flaca y el perro es cerca a mi jatooo.


----------



## eduardo90

La de la Plaza San Martin me encanto.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

dlHC84 said:


> PD. Juan Carlos el miércoles subes más fotos, no?


Voy a poner fotos solamente para que "me llames la atenciòn"  :naughty: jajaja



Juan1912 said:


>


La primera foto es un clásico. Dónde es la segunda foto???


----------



## Victor23peru

Miraflorino said:


> tiene un toque diferente....


IDEM ^^:banana:


----------



## PieroMG

Quiero más fotos jaja


----------



## IDK'klabe

Pon mas fotos Juan1912!


----------



## mmesson2

Saludos,soy del foro dominicano y estoy muy impresionado con lo bella que es la ciudad de lima,es facinante,moderna y muy elegante.


----------



## juanchristian

nos amas


----------



## ohhjessy

^^opcorn:
me gustan tus fotos muy buenos espero sigas subiendo :cheers::tongue2:


----------



## Gustavo81

Juan1912 said:


> ya


me gusto el contexto podrias decirme que camara usastes


----------



## cesium

Alguien me podría decir que lugar es ese del restaurante con las sillas de viena?

saludos


----------



## Oscar10

*Que lindas fotos.. todas!! *


----------



## carlos07

cesium said:


> Alguien me podría decir que lugar es ese del restaurante con las sillas de viena?saludos


Es un café o algo asi, esta dentro de una casa de decoración llamada Dédalo, en Barranco, Saenz Peña.


----------



## Miraflorino

*Juan1912 dónde estás ???*

Se nos está desdibujando el thread pues su creador lo ha abandonado !!!.. ó quizás está vacacionando y no se ha dado cuenta que el thread de a pocos se convierte en "tierra de nadie" ???... Vane ya hizo el llamamiento de rigor.. esperemos que el creador del thread reaparezca ofreciéndonos muchas fotos más...


----------



## Lightton

Miraflorino said:


> Se nos está desdibujando el thread pues su creador lo ha abandonado !!!.. ó quizás está vacacionando y no se ha dado cuenta que el thread de a pocos se convierte en "tierra de nadie" ???... Vane ya hizo el llamamiento de rigor.. esperemos que el creador del thread reaparezca ofreciéndonos muchas fotos más...


* + 1 jeje, seguro estara preparando alguna sorpresa. :cheers:*


----------



## arxegalego31

Lo mejor de la Ciudad de los Reyes, su gente en estado auténtico!


----------



## santijm

mmm q buena está Lima


----------



## *ClauDia*

Juan tiene un poquito de Robert Doisneau jaja :cheers:



.


----------



## Miraflorino

*Un "touch" de Cartier-Bresson también !!!*

la espontaneidad es tremenda !!!!... ya lo había comentado hace meses en éste thread !!!!


*ClauDia* said:


> Juan tiene un poquito de Robert Doisneau jaja :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## cesium

Gracias por el dato del restaurante en realidad la casa me parecía conocida creo que antes funcionaba una galería de arte en ese lugar.

saludos


----------



## ohhjessy

:?


----------



## Toñito19

Ya fue :S juan no quiere subir nada


----------



## Juan1912




----------



## Lightton

*Esa foto con la rubia del piano no es de Lima, por el tipo de bosque y vegetacion, podria explicar por favor el forista que colgo la foto, gracias. Por cierto las otras fotos muy particulares, me gustan.*


----------



## dlHC84

Lightton said:


> *Esa foto con la rubia del piano no es de Lima, por el tipo de bosque y vegetacion, podria explicar por favor el forista que colgo la foto, gracias. Por cierto las otras fotos muy particulares, me gustan.*


Deberías de darte un paseo por Campo de Marte. Está en el distrito de Jesús María, por si no sabes......


----------



## roberto_vp

(...)


----------



## Limanidad

Excelentes fotos. En cuanto a la foto del piano y la chica, también me parece San Borja la zona del Parque del Pinar, por la Avenida el Paseo del Bosque.


----------



## Juan1912

Lightton said:


> *Esa foto con la rubia del piano no es de Lima, por el tipo de bosque y vegetacion, podria explicar por favor el forista que colgo la foto, gracias.*


Es cierto, me webié. Esa era una de las fotos que tomé cuando fui de viaje a mi Rumania natal. Saludos!


----------



## mkografo

buenas fotos como nos tiene acostumbrados Juan, la penultima me parece la mas xevere


----------



## JaVPrO

Lightton said:


> *Esa foto con la rubia del piano no es de Lima, por el tipo de bosque y vegetacion, podria explicar por favor el forista que colgo la foto, gracias. Por cierto las otras fotos muy particulares, me gustan.*


Jaaaaaaaa...


----------



## Anlysixth

Juan1912 said:


>


Jajajajajaja el comment de Juan me pareció pintorezco... RUMANIA!!! jejejejeje que sarcastico...



Juan1912 said:


> Es cierto, me webié. Esa era una de las fotos que tomé cuando fui de viaje a mi Rumania natal. Saludos!


Si es la zona al Sur del Pentagonito!!! Hay un bosquecito de pinos ahì, es el Corazon de La Chacarilla de San Borja. (ese camino de concreto gris es tan Limeño, incluso reconozo la casa que asoma en el borde derecho de la foto)

Ese lugar es bello!!! y en Primavera tiene un olor riquisimo. a brotes nuevos de Pino, que habìa estaban tomando fotos para un comercial o que?

Maravillosa foto.

Lightton tienes que andar más por Lima. aunque no se puede acusar tu error. Digamos que es un espació bastante particular de la ciudad.


----------



## juanchristian

La foto de la controversia.


----------



## tacall

Geniales las fotos.. n la última la flaca se parecia a Lady Gaga. 

La de campo de marte.. muy buena, quisiera que fuera habitual caminar por aquel lugar y toparse con una chica dark tocando el piano con sus candelabros encendidos. Lo máximo! haha


----------



## jos18g

Donde es esto?


----------



## slash1811

Juan1912 said:


>


Hola Juan, el pata de la bici tiene pinta de repartidor :nuts: (jejejeje....)....

Saludos


----------



## dlHC84

....


----------



## Juan1912

jos18g said:


> Donde es esto?


Rumania...


----------



## Oscar10

:lol:


----------



## Toñito19

En rumania ponen letreros de SALIDA


----------



## JmC3dmodelator

:cheers:


----------



## Juan1912

dlHC84 said:


> Tú no serás un comunista de esos.... ¿verdad? :lol:


No lo creo jajaja



dlHC84 said:


> Cuándo subes más fotos, Juan1912


----------



## Juan1912

tamare... Calculé mal los tamaños :lol:


----------



## dlHC84

El XIII de Susy Díaz. xD


----------



## Oscar10

*Buenas fotos de Ruma.. perdon, de Lima. kay:*


----------



## Lightton

_La de Barranco me gusta, se ve muy acogedora la zona._


----------



## JaVPrO

La foto con el piano de esta vez también es en Rumania, ¿no? xD!

Bravazas las fotos de Lima.....


----------



## Luism90

Juan1912 said:


>





Eso pasa cuando hay partidos de fútbol.
A la gente le gusta vitrinear.


----------



## Juan1912

JaVPrO said:


> La foto con el piano de esta vez también es en Rumania, ¿no? xD!
> 
> Bravazas las fotos de Lima.....


Cuál piano?


----------



## dlHC84

La chica de rojo apoyada en la baranda de la escalara. Si ves la foto rápido, parece que está en un piano.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Lightton said:


> *Esa foto con la rubia del piano no es de Lima, por el tipo de bosque y vegetacion, podria explicar por favor el forista que colgo la foto, gracias. Por cierto las otras fotos muy particulares, me gustan.*


:rofl:


Por Dios... Lo más gracioso es que lo dice con una seguridad increíble! :lol:


----------



## JaVPrO

Juan1912 said:


> Cuál piano?





dlHC84 said:


> La chica de rojo apoyada en la baranda de la escalara. Si ves la foto rápido, parece que está en un piano.


jajaja sí, me webeé y vi mal. xD!


----------



## Limanidad

Muy buenas fotos.


----------



## Lightton

_Cierto pense que la rubia estaba apoyada sobre un piano jajaja, es una baranda.....!_


----------



## mkografo

^^:nuts: si no lo dices no me daba cuenta:lol:


----------



## Juan1912




----------



## Lightton

Buenas tomas y fotos nitidas, realmente cada una expresan algo particular, felicitaciones.


----------



## Oscar10

*Yo tenia un gato asi jaja, chevere las fotos.*


----------



## dlHC84

.....


----------



## alvarobendezu

Buenas fotos!


----------



## mkografo

buenasas las fotos, la q mas me gusta es la del tio leyedo en el parque.


----------



## tacall

Mmm algo depresivas las fotos.. será el clima


----------



## Luism90

Excelente,me encanta revisar este thread,siempre hay algo curioso para ver sobre nuestra Lima.


----------



## koko cusco

la del gato y la del chullo estan pajas


----------



## dlHC84

...


----------



## Juan1912

Mañana cuelgo más fotos


----------



## dlHC84

.....


----------



## dlHC84

....


----------



## Juan1912

Si de por sí he puesto una foto de chicos gays... y ahora con spam... gay + spam... así van a terminar cerrándome el thread (y borrando este post?)


----------



## JmC3dmodelator

Preciosas todas...!


----------



## Juan1912

dlHC84 said:


> A algunos más emoción que a otros....


algunos se emocionan de la nada


----------



## Imanol

Buenas tomas, sobre todo la del cementerio.


----------



## dlHC84

.....


----------



## Juan1912




----------



## Oscar10

*La tercera foto está buena :lol:*


----------



## dlHC84

....


----------



## Lightton

_Otro angulo bueno del Centro Financiero, con el edificio del Banco Continental terminado se vera mucho mejor._


----------



## PERUROCKER

Rico duermen esos patas. jejeje


----------



## Anlysixth

Este sigue siendo mi thread favorito... Amo tus fotos Juan, eres lo maximo en captar a la ciudad en su diversidad, su vida cotidiana y su expresividad artistica.


----------



## PieroMG

Buenas fotos, Juan Carlos!


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Estimados foristas y Juan1912:

Dado que se está reorganizando el foro peruano y mejorando/renovando la imagen de este mismo, la página principal del foro quedará sin temas sticky. El thread se ganó este honor al ser considerado el thread del año y como tal cumplió el tiempo dado. 

Para fin de año se podrá volver a proponer los "Temas del Año" y estos tendrán su lugar en el subforo de Ciudades del Perú. Espero la comprensión por parte del autor del tema ya que todo es en pos de tener un Incascrapers más ordenado. Saludos

*MODERACIÓN INCASCRAPERS*


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

buena la toma del cf, cuando concluya la remodelacion del conti va a estar mucho mejor. Excelentes todas las fotos, super espontaneas...


----------



## Juan1912

Pueden borrar el post anterior?^^ no tiene nada que ver con mi thread, ni siquiera hay personas en la foto. Gracias


----------



## Juan1912

LEOQUIROZ said:


> Pero si el título es "Lima a Calzon quitado..." o "Lima la bonita" nada mas?, puedes dar las pautas para no crear conflictos....
> 
> La imagen colocada muestra al extremo derecho el Cerro San Cristobal, las casas nuevas del Rímac, que surgieron de invasiones, y de fondo el nuevo Túnel que unirá al Rímac con San Juan de Lurigancho.
> 
> Lima es conocida como LIMA LA GRIS en el extranjero y pues aquí se ve una buena imagen para mi....
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos


Te explico, este thread lo creé yo, solo yo pongo fotos que yo mismo tomo y así siempre ha sido, así es como se mantiene y espero que se respete eso.


----------



## Maipo Valley

buenas y originales fotos


----------



## _68_PIPO_

Champus!!! dulce a base de guanabana tambien lleva mote, es DELICIOSO!!!


----------



## _68_PIPO_

Champus!!! dulce de imnvierno, se come caliente, a base de guanabana tambien lleva mote, es DELICIOSO!!!


----------



## Juan1912




----------



## dlHC84

....


----------



## Karlin

¿Chat?


----------



## Juan1912

dlHC84 said:


> Hola


:colgate:





Karlin said:


> ¿Chat?


duh...


----------



## dlHC84

......


----------



## Karlin

Ya veo porqué el nombre del thread :banana:

Bueno, están bien las fotos.


----------



## Juan1912

Karlin said:


> Ya veo porqué el nombre del thread :banana:


¿Por qué la gente no sabrá diferenciar un por qué de un porque?


----------



## Loro.

Fotos geniales, no hay nada como las tomas espontáneas.


----------



## mazamorrero

Pero si son recontra necesarios, sino que haces cuando tu cuchillo o tijera pierden el filo :nuts:



Tiger_Army said:


> Un viejo oficio que se niega a desaparecer. Ni con la aparición del Ginzu 2000...


----------



## mazamorrero

Y esos dos con zancos? les estan haciendo la hora loca :lol:



¡¡¡Vane.....!!! said:


> Ni los novios miraflorinos se te escaparon!!!!!!!! bravazas las fotos... solo tengo la esperanza de que sigas poniendo mas fotos...


----------



## mazamorrero

Pero donde hacer Puenting? porque en miraflores lo prohibieron hno:



dlHC84 said:


> El paragliding y el parasailer son recontra aburridazos. Te recomiendo el puenting.


----------



## mazamorrero

Esta es un de las imagenes que mas me duele de mi ciudad. Ver a nuestros viejitos de la 3ra edad trabajando vendiendo sus golocinas. Ahora les va a caer sus 100 soles subsidio del estado, espero que eso les ayude realmente.


----------



## mazamorrero

Pienso que aqui se comente un abuso contra esa trabajadora, si desean limpiar las lunas por fuera y desde esa altura, deberian contratar a una empresa especializada en eso y no arriesgar la integridad de la persona. hno:



Limeñito said:


> Siempre sabes estar en el preciso momento y en el preciso lugar.
> 
> Esa mujer es muy osada y temeraria.


----------



## dlHC84

......


----------



## sebvill

Juanacho por que descontinuaste este thread? Era muy bueno


----------

